# Endurance Racing Podcast- %90 Mental



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

A nice podcast I listened to about endurance racing.

I don't know the interviewer, but the interviewee is a freind of mine I Raced in the Everglades Challenge with in 2020. 

What I like about this interview is Brian is really candid and and honest about the challenges he faced racing a sailing canoe in the Gulf of Mexico. 

He talks about the 2020 EC race which some may recall I chose to drop out of because I was getting my arse whooped by the wind. And he talks about the 2022 race that I was shore support for a team in a sailing kayak.

Brian drove through some pretty serious head winds in 2022 in his sailing canoe to a finish.

The podcast is a bit long, so I downloaded it to my phone so I could listen to it on my motorcycle while commuting to work. I think it is very good. 









90% Mental-Ultra Distance Paddling Adventures


This podcast explores ultra-distance paddle racing and adventuring. We talk story with ultra endurance athletes to find out what it takes physically and mentally to make it to the finish line. Support the show by click the link at the bottom of ea...




90percentmental.buzzsprout.com


----------



## chris_the_wrench (9 mo ago)

The Everglades challenge has been on my armchair bucket list, I’ll definitely give this a listen!
-Chris


----------

